# Cajamarca. Tocando el Cielo



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

_panoramica de cajamarca_ 

Esta es la sensación que he tenido desde que he llegado a Cajamarca, que estoy tocando el cielo, porque su atmósfera es tan nítida, sin contaminación, 









con cielos azules por la mañana que se van cubriendo de algodonosas nubes "fabricadas" en las montañas que rodean su hermoso valle, que piensas que en cualquier momento puedes ver a San Pedro en el mercado. A pesar de encontrarse a 2.750 metros, me recibe con unas temperaturas veraniegas, y el uso de bloqueador solar es imprescindible.


Cajamarca está propuesta como Patrimonio de la Humanidad, distinción que sin duda merece, lo que le vendría muy bien para remozar algunos







monumentos históricos de gran importancia, como los conjuntos monumentales Belén y La Recoleta, la iglesia San Francisco y el cuarto del rescate, que recuerda lo sucedido el 16 de noviembre de 1532,







cuando un grupo de españoles al mando del Pizarro tomó preso al Inca Atahualpa. y a pesar de recibir una habitación llena de oro y plata por su rescate, éste fue finalmente ejecutado. 
El cuarto del rescate muestra una señal que marca la altura a la que llegó la plata y oro que se pagaron por el rescate, y una placa recuerda las frases que escribió Pizarro sobre Atahualpa. Un cuadro presenta los rostros furibundos de los 2 personajes. 
















_Cuarto del rescate_

El carnaval de Cajamarca es muy famoso, y los niños se están entrenando ya tirando bombas de agua a la gente o, los más pudientes, disparando con esas pistolas galácticas cuyo chorro alcanza muchos metros. 

La vida social gira en torno a la plaza de armas; en un lado de la plaza está la iglesia de San Francisco, edificada en 1699. Bajo el altar mayor se descubrieron en 1952 unas catacumbas con restos de franciscanos y miembros de la nobleza indígena. Además de la iglesia se pueden visitar el convento, el museo de arte religioso y el Santuario de la Virgen Dolorosa, patrona de la ciudad. 





































En el lado contrario de la plaza está la catedral, una de las más destacadas muestras del barroco peruano. 



































_Calles cajamarquinas_ 

La fachada es una armoniosa combinación de columnas, cornisas y hornacinas. En sus tres naves destacan el altar mayor y el púlpito, ambos tallados en madera y recubiertos con pan de oro. Adosada se encuentra la Capilla del Sagrario (1685), también barroca. 










Una vista privilegiada de la ciudad la tenemos desde el mirador del Cerro de Santa Apolonia, al que se llega subiendo una escalinata con unos cuantos cientos de escalones; tiene una capilla consagrada a la Virgen de Fátima, una cruz, y la llamada "Silla del Inca", tallada en piedra, desde donde se supone que Atahualpa controlaba sus dominios. Me recordó a la silla de Felipe II en El Escorial, desde donde veía las obras de construcción del monasterio. 

En Cajamarca tuve la suerte de conocer personalmente a Karim, propietaria de un cyber que me había contactado a través de vagamundos, y Luis, que hizo de entusiasta guía turístico hasta el agotamiento (el mío, no el suyo). También es cierto que él cuenta con la ventaja de estar adaptado perfectamente a la altitud, y yo llegaba desde el nivel del mar. 









































































_Cerro santa apolonia y vistas_

Fuimos a visitar los baños del Inca, a 6 km. de Cajamarca, que según la tradición fue lugar de descanso del Inca Atahualpa poco antes del enfrentamiento con Pizarro. 

Sus aguas termales brotan a temperaturas superiores a 70ºC (158ºF) y el olor sulfuroso de la zona indica sus propiedades terapeúticas. Se conserva un baño original de la época de Atahualpa, y el lugar es muy frecuentado por locales y turistas, que pagan más por unos baños que se suponen mejores, pero mi recomendación es que se vaya a los baños populares, más amplios. 










_Baños del inca_ 

De allí nos fuimos a la necrópolis de Otuzco, 7 km al noroeste de Cajamarca, con nichos similares a "ventanillas" talladas en la superficie rocosa de origen volcánico en hileras consecutivas. Están bastante deterioradas, pero reciéntemente se han encontrado algunas tumbas en buen estado, que han permitido datarlas entre los años 500 y 1200 d.C. 







_ventanillas de otuzco_ 

*Cumbe Mayo*

Pero sin duda para mí, la "estrella" de la comarca es el Complejo Arqueológico de Cumbe Mayo, a 20 km por carretera al suroeste de Cajamarca, y a unos 14 km. a pie, lo que recomiendo hacer, pues el camino es bellísimo, aunque bastante duro, la primera parte es subida contínua hasta superar los 3.000 metros, y tu corazón y pulmones se quejan por la falta de oxígeno. La recompensa es una extraordinaria panorámica de Cajamarca y todo el valle. Una posibilidad para los más perezosos es tomar un taxi hasta allí, y regresar caminando cuesta abajo. 



















Es conveniente comenzar temprano, ya que el calor a mediodía es aplastante, no tanto por la temperatura como por la atmósfera, tan pura que a pesar de llevar bloqueador de protección 30 me quemó la piel, y eso que comenzamos a caminar a las 6h30 a.m. y a las 13 horas estábamos de regreso en Cajamarca, deshidratados, quemados y con mis sienes a punto de estallar, pero con el placer de haber visto un lugar único en el mundo. 










Descubierto en 1937, el complejo está rodeado por un fantástico bosque de piedras que parece reproducir la silueta de piadosos frailes (por lo que familiarmente se les denomina "frailones"). 

El camino es muchas veces como una cama de agua, ya que la hierba esponjosa y encharcada nos hace rebotar mientras caminamos. Tenemos que saltar varias veces el canal, que en algunos lugares tiene una altura de más de 2 metros. 

Las conducciones actuales de agua aprovechan en gran parte el canal original, que es anterior a los incas, aproximadamente del 1.000 a.d; está tallado en piedra en zigzag en algunas partes para que el agua se remanse y no se desborde en época de lluvias. 

Pegado al canal, hay un enorme piedra redonda donde se supone que hacían sacrificios los incas. 



















El camino de regreso lo hacemos en la mitad de tiempo que el de ida, ya que es prácticamente bajada hasta Cajamarca, y nuestros pulmones y corazones van mucho más adaptados; en todo caso, no se puede uno relajar, porque la pendiente es muy fuerte en algunos tramos que están llenos de tierra y piedras, y es un rompe-piernas. 

Nos cruzamos con un paisano que lleva varios burros de subida, se les ve felices y relajados, están mucho mejor adaptados que nosotros a estas tareas. 










Me despido de Cajamarca con el corazón henchido por la acogida tan calurosa que me han dado y con el deseo de que los cajamarquinos mantengan ese espíritu orgulloso de su cultura e historia para preservarla. 

Desde Cajamarca, 11 de enero de 2004.
*PD: el texto fue escrito por un turista extranjero.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesante el relato y sobretodo las imagenes, pues yo tambien siento la misma sensacion cada vez que visito esta ciudad !


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Esta ciudad sí es super linda, tiene unas iglesias :eek2: y unos paisajes :eek2: de la ciudad me gusta ese parque Recoleta creo q asi se llama es bonito y la parte de los baños del Inca.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cumbe Mayo es espectacular!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cajamarca me gustó bastante. Es una ciudad bien pintoresca. Buen thread!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cajamnarac me parece la ciudad mas interessante de la sierra peruana, se ve tan peculiar y "unica" ademas su georafia es muy bella y sus riqueza colonial es de lo mejor del peru ¡¡¡¡ gracias liquid x la fotos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

LiquidDreams15 said:


>


Ésta fue la foto que más me gustó... 100pre tan hermosa Cajamarca kay:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonito este thread Cajamarquino, sin lugar a dudas, una ciudad que Yo igualmente conocí y me parecío una ciudad bastante interesante y bonita, rodeada de lindos paisajes naturales.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Esta ciudad sí es super linda, tiene unas iglesias :eek2: y unos paisajes :eek2: de la ciudad me gusta ese parque Recoleta creo q asi se llama es bonito y la parte de los baños del Inca.


cual donde esta la iglesia de la recoleta, si es linda.










Cajamarca es una ciudad linda que esta progresando, lo que me dio pena es que no se nombro como ciudad sede del apec, sera solo por que cuenta con 2 hoteles 4 estrellas, aunque son lindos, el costa del sol de la plaza de armas y hotel laguna seca cerca a los baños del inca, supongo que le falta mejorar su infraestructura en hoteles.

Lo simpatico tambien de los hoteles y algunos hostales varios son coloniales:




























Tambien lo que le da ese toque de parecido con cusco, ayacucho es el uso de las tejas en varias casas, creo que tambien le van a poner algo de tejado a su mall. :sleepy: 

otra obra aparte de las clasicas veredas y desague, es que estan remodelando la plaza de armas creo que en los adoquines, en fin con tal que se vea bien vale la pena esperar.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Me encantó Caxamarca cuando la visité con mi gente del cole, después me quité con unos amigos de juerga como universitario y ahora como egresado tengo q ir de todas maneras. Soy un fanàtico de esa ciudad. Espero q el billete salido del canon minero lo paorvechen para mejorarla porq es una reliquia para nuestra tierra. Chévere tu thread.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buen thread Liquid, Cajamarca es muy bonito, ya la conoceré en persona.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> _panoramica de cajamarca_
> 
> Esta es la sensación que he tenido desde que he llegado a Cajamarca, que estoy tocando el cielo, porque su atmósfera es tan nítida, sin contaminación,
> 
> ...


no ps liquid, taba así leyendo :eek2: 

casi creía q era liquid quien escribía y pensaba pucha cuánto talento se tenía escondido ah! :uh: xq "caminé" con "su" relato foto a foto .....pero plop! leí el pd. y desperté hno: 

!!q bonito relato, fotos, TODO, hasta me dieron ganas de ir!!!, buen thread liquid


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Cajamarca es Hermoso, cuando voy a Peru ...visito Chiclayo y Cajamarca...esta ciudad es unica..y su gente ni hablar ..recontra amables.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que linda y apacible la ciudad.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

encuentro que es preciosa la ciudad. tiene un halo misterioso, que la asemeja a lasciudades de los himalayas, o algo así.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Lucuma said:


> no ps liquid, taba así leyendo :eek2:
> 
> *casi creía q era liquid quien escribía y pensaba pucha cuánto talento se tenía escondido ah! :uh: xq "caminé" con "su" relato foto a foto .....pero plop! leí el pd. y desperté * hno:
> 
> !!q bonito relato, fotos, TODO, hasta me dieron ganas de ir!!!, buen thread liquid


xD!


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

Jassan03 said:


> Cajamarca es Hermoso, cuando voy a Peru ...visito Chiclayo y Cajamarca...esta ciudad es unica..y su gente ni hablar ..recontra amables.


pues tambien deberias de visitar trujillo


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> cual donde esta la iglesia de la recoleta, si es linda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aja si me refiero a ese lugar lo encontré bastante bonito y vi q remodelaban unas casas antiguas y las pistas asiq supongo q ahora debe estar mucho mejor cuidado en todo sentido.








<--- lindo paisaje


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bonito Cajamarca!!!!!! lindas las fotos liquid!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> no ps liquid, taba así leyendo :eek2:
> 
> casi creía q era liquid quien escribía y pensaba pucha cuánto talento se tenía escondido ah! :uh: xq "caminé" con "su" relato foto a foto .....pero plop! leí el pd. y desperté hno:
> 
> !!q bonito relato, fotos, TODO, hasta me dieron ganas de ir!!!, buen thread liquid




en fin lucuma y bajopontino cajamarca es un lugar muy lindo para ir de vacaciones y asi conocer un poco mas de nuestro Peru querido no solo por la misma ciudad y los hermosos paisajes si no tambien por la gente tan amable muy parecida a la de chiclayo, asi que caxamarca tiene de todo un poco.

Este mes aprovechando las fiestas partias han remodelado la plaza de armas, inagurado el mall, hoy 26 de julio se iba inagurar los multicines cinerama un acontecimiento para esta ciudad, arreglado calles, pintado de fachadas en el centro historico y demas todo por el bien de nosotros los cajamarquinos 
y tambien por el turismo sea de paso. 

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.


----------

